# Virus sur mon mac



## bonjour95 (21 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, je sais pas si je suis au bon endroit pour lancer ce sujet et poser ma question mais je ne voyais d'autres solutions.

Mon problème est le suivant. Mon mac est infecté par un virus dont j'ignore le nom. Je pense que c'est une sorte de routeur.

J'ai lancé un l'antivirus avast qui a retrouvé le fichier bootroot loader. Le retirer ne change rien. 
Le symptôme est le suivant. La personne qui m'a lancé cette attaque sait exactement ce que je fais sur mon ordinateur et connais ma navigation et a eu certainement accès à ma cam. 
Mais au final je ne trouve pas la source du problème. 
Je précise que la personne qui m'a contaminé a pu le faire parce qu'elle me connaissait.

J'ai vu sur certains forums, que des programmes malveillants pouvaient se loger jusque dans une box en plus de l'ordinateur.
J'ai réinstaller le système d'exploitation plusieurs fois. Sans succès. Avez vous une solution?


----------



## gmaa (21 Décembre 2013)

Pourquoi es-tu dans la catégorie (Forum) "Bricolo et hackintosh"?

Virus sur Mac? Pour le moment le Mac semble "épargné" par ce mal.
Mais on ne peut être à l'abri d'un logiciel malveillant...

Une lecture (Futura Sciences)... Qui sait demain?...

Un virus informatique propagé par ultrasons

En Allemagne, deux chercheurs de l&#8217;institut Fraunhofer ont créé un réseau de communication furtif entre plusieurs ordinateurs en se servant des haut-parleurs et microphones intégrés pour véhiculer des sons inaudibles. Grâce à un prototype de logiciel malveillant, ils ont démontré qu&#8217;il serait possible d&#8217;utiliser cette technique pour récupérer certaines données sensibles même sur des machines complètement isolées de toute connexion réseau.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2013)

bonjour95 a dit:


> Mon problème est le suivant. Mon mac est infecté par un virus


 de ton descriptif on peut assez facilement déduire que non
c'est faux
et voilà pourquoi

premier volet


> J'ai lancé un l'antivirus avast qui a retrouvé le fichier bootroot loader. Le retirer ne change rien.


                                    bootroot loader est un element normal du mac et sain
et AVAST a longtemps commis l'erreur de classement

 fais un diagnostic via un autre detecteur de malware 
( par exemple Sophos , très correct et gratuit)
et ton mac sera probablement vu comme clean
et ce bootloader root ne sera déclaré suspect

deuxieme volet


> Le symptôme est le suivant. La personne qui m'a lancé cette attaque sait exactement ce que je fais sur mon ordinateur et connais ma navigation et a eu certainement accès à ma cam.
> Mais au final je ne trouve pas la source du problème.
> Je précise que la personne qui m'a contaminé a pu le faire parce qu'elle me connaissait.


peut etre tout simplement acces au compte icloud et options de localisation du mac
et ca c'est pas du tout  un virus, c'est le comportement prévu d'un accès icloud

en annexe


> J'ai réinstaller le système d'exploitation plusieurs fois Sans succès. Avez vous une solution?


ben c'est normal
tu mets un OS neuf mais tout le reste reste identique


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2013)

Wahou, je serais curieux de connaitre le logiciel miraculeux qui t'espionne. 

Et que disent des logiciels comme Sophos pour Mac ou ClamXav ?

Et faut arrêter la parano, tu n'es pas dans le monde Windosien.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Wahou, je serais curieux de connaitre le logiciel miraculeux qui t'espionne.


il s'appelle 
Blag2 Ki Meuh Konné V4.5


----------

